
Tech buying out competition and shutting it down - babesh
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/SFist-shut-down-gothamist-dnainfo-ricketts-12327549.php
======
babesh
Reminds me of GM buying LA tram companies to eliminate competition by shutting
them down. Now it is tech companies and moguls instead.

------
DrScump
The more serious such takeover was when Hearst (longtime owner of the San
Francisco Examiner) bought the Chronicle and took it over.

